# Fleas Ticks and Mites-remedy



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just thought I would let people know that Food Grade Diotomaceous Earth or DE is a great natural way to get kill fleas ticks and mites for dogs and cats. Just make sure that you are getting Food Grade and not Shelf Grade. It's basically ground coral shell, but it really does work. you can usually get it at a Farm Supply Store. It comes in powder form and you sprinkle it on.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm interesting. OK here's a dumb question but do you sprinkle it on the dog itself or food ? LOL I am sure if I were to read the label it would tell me but thought I'd brave it out and ask.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I do both. I use this as a basic dewormer (used it for my chickens too) and I will sprinkle it on them if necessary (yep, chickens too).


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My understanding is that it isn't that effective for ticks?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

A couple years ago I did some experiments with DE on ticks (in a glass jar). The tiny ticks needed 3 days until they died- so by the time the tick likely dies on the powdered dog, it's already full and has fallen off (and transmitted who knows what).

I would absolutely never use DE on a dog with mites. DE irritates the skin (just rubb it on youself- it feels like glassfiber to me) - I don't want to imagine how it must feel like, if you have open sores- outch!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Maedchen.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

My vet recommended it as my last dog was allergic to ivermectin. 1/2 a tsp in the food and sprinkling on the dog himself. Had a clean scraping two weeks later and I haven't had a problem since. Never had to re-treat. He had demodectic mange. As far as fleas and ticks it seems to work really well for Kaio. Some of the other dogs get ticks when we are out working, but I haven't had a problem with kaio getting any. I sprinkle it on and no worries


----------

